# My 3 Gallon Betta Tank



## monkE

Nothing special, just wanted to share a picture of my new betta tank.

It`s just a mixed male betta and very simple tank setup. I`ve added some surface plants from my community tank that the betta seems to like. I might add a java fern pretty soon as well. There is one Mixed male betta and 2 ottos in there.


----------



## effox

You really have a thing for floating plants don't you 

Looks good!


----------



## Adz1

the betta tank looks awesome....
really nice effect with the floating live canopy.


----------



## monkE

Ya i gotta love those things! Even in the betta tank with no co2 and no ferts and a goofy led light they grow like crazy!!!! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## corad96

nice floaty plant looks great!

55g community tank
10g salamander tank
2-3g betta tank

owner of: The Bass Bowl
come check out my great site updated weekly!


----------



## Ursus sapien

looks great, and I'll bet the betta likes the shading.


----------



## Morainy

I like the floating garden and bet that the betta does, too. I'm sure he'll like the java, once you've added it. 

Very pretty.


----------



## athena

That is one lucky betta! Awesome tank you have him in


----------



## monkE

Thanks guys! I'll try to get a couple more pics of the betta so you can see his colours. He seems quite happy hiding under the cover... i've had to pull some out already because it's over-growing. It got to the point where i couldn't get food to him because there was no open surface!


----------



## Luke78

Took the words right outta my mouth ! Looks good so far, does the statue take up a bit of space ? Seems big in there.You could try a turkey baster to get food to him,if you dont want to get rid of the floating plants.



effox said:


> You really have a thing for floating plants don't you
> 
> Looks good!


----------



## monkE

Luke78 said:


> Took the words right outta my mouth ! Looks good so far, does the statue take up a bit of space ? Seems big in there.You could try a turkey baster to get food to him,if you dont want to get rid of the floating plants.


Ya a turkey baster is a great idea! i never thought of that... hmmm a trip to the dollar store is in order 

The statue does take up quite a bit of space, but it looks cool and it's only 3 fish so i'm not too concerned. Manny (the betta) likes to hang out inside it


----------



## Diztrbd1

Very nice looking tank and Betta, Mike! The floating plants look cool in there and I'm sure the Betta likes it as well. Just make sure they don't get too thick that he can't get thru for air. Looks like the filter maybe keeps them pushed back from it so there is a open area? I had some cool floating plants too but they grew like crazy and I got tired of digging them out all the time and gave them away lol Wish I had some now, they had big leaves and longer roots hanging from them. If I ever get some again I will let you know, you'd really like them.


----------



## monkE

Diztrbd1 said:


> Very nice looking tank and Betta, Mike! The floating plants look cool in there and I'm sure the Betta likes it as well. Just make sure they don't get too thick that he can't get thru for air. Looks like the filter maybe keeps them pushed back from it so there is a open area? I had some cool floating plants too but they grew like crazy and I got tired of digging them out all the time and gave them away lol Wish I had some now, they had big leaves and longer roots hanging from them. If I ever get some again I will let you know, you'd really like them.


hey thanks bud, You can have some of these if you'd like, like you said they grow like crazy and my 77 gallon has TONNS of it. Let me know and I'll give you s baggy full or something! If your ever around IPU in richmond, i'm like 5 min away


----------

